# Need help identifying fish?



## nightwolfie (Jun 23, 2016)

Okay, so I'm new here and I'm not sure how everything works, so forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong area! Anyway, so last week, my mom bought me a couple of fish for my new tank that I have. There was no tag at the pet store for what species they were, so I have no idea if they have special needs or not. I would be eternally grateful if someone here can tell me what kind they are! I've attached some photos of them; I haven't been able to even get close to finding what kind of fish they are. 

I want to know so that I'm aware if my 10gal tank (heated, with bubbler and filtration system) is alright for these guys or if they're going to get too big. I also want to make sure I'm feeding them the right thing (currently, fish flakes & freeze dried bloodworms), and if they should be part of a school or on their own. Basically, any information would help!!

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

serpae tetra


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Those are Serpae Tetras.

They are easy to keep, hardy and not fussy. However, they are pretty mean and often don't get along with other fish. Keeping them in a sizeable group of around 8 cuts down on their aggression.


----------



## Gilbert Fox (Jun 25, 2016)

Some times a nice biotope setup is interesting. Do some research on the natural setting for a species of fish and recreate that in your home aquarium. In your case it might look something like this.


----------

